# ASA Target distances



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Unclegus said:


> OK, time for the green horn to ask another question. I can't find anything in the tournament rules on the ASA website about max distances other than for Super Senior it's forty yards. Is there anything in there about a +/- variance on this? I know there was one target on Sunday that was nearly two yards longer than the stated max......Was this a fluke or something that happens often????


When i shoot I shoot in bow novice and the paper they give us with the yardages says that the range is taken with a Nikon range finder of some sort. So if they were long it may have been the range finder off or that my have been the safest place to put the target. Bow novice is supposed to be 17 to 35yrds but last year at London they had a target at 15yrds. I just think that sometimes it just happens not that they are doing it all the time on purpose.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I would shoot it for what i think it is, in fl i shot A it is supposed to be 45 yd max but i think i shot 1 target for 47 and it needed 48


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

B. All targets will be 3-D targets manufactured by McKenzie Targets that feature the ASA Pro 12-Ringä and Pro 14-Ringä set at distances, up to the maximum, as shown in the "CLASSES" section of these rules. ASA strives to adhere to the maximum recommendation, but range conditions may create target positions that may exceed the maximum.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

wsbark01 said:


> When i shoot I shoot in bow novice and the paper they give us with the yardages says that the range is taken with a Nikon range finder of some sort. So if they were long it may have been the range finder off or that my have been the safest place to put the target. Bow novice is supposed to be 17 to 35yrds but last year at London they had a target at 15yrds. I just think that sometimes it just happens not that they are doing it all the time on purpose.


Correction: bow novice is a 30 yard max. And I have never seen the rules state a minimum. That being said if it says it is further or you judge it further shoot it for what that is, why wouldnt you.


----------



## oldeadeye06 (Feb 12, 2009)

I always use my rangfinder on known days, thats what my bow is tuned to, my rangefinder


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Some one replied a minimum. Sorry, no such thing. Check the rules. ASA tries not to exceed the max yardage per class.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

A. PROFESSIONAL - Open Pros may roll back to Semi-Pro if they earned less than $500.00 in the previous two years. Competitors in all other Pro Classes that have not won any prize money in their most recent year of competition may request to be considered for the highest amateur class available for their equipment setup subject to the submission and approval of a written request to the Competition Committee. Competing in any Pro Class requires the payment of an annual ASA Pro Certification. 
1. Open Pro - No restrictions on age or sex.  50 yards, 280 FPS 
2. Women’s Open Pro – Open to female competitors only. 50 yards, 280 FPS
3. Senior Open Pro* - Age 50* and over, no restriction on sex. 50 yards, 280 FPS
4. Semi-Pro - No restrictions on age or sex. 50 yards, 280 FPS
Anyone who competed in the Semi-Pro class in their most recent year of ASA Pro/Am competition, had at least two top-ten finishes, and earned over $2,000.00 in ASA Pro/Am earnings must compete in Open Pro. Anyone that won over $200.00 in Semi-Pro in their most recent year of ASA Pro/Am competition, competed in a Pro Class within the last two years, has career earnings over $5,000.00, receives sponsor support over $2,000.00 per year in products, equipment, services or cash, or had two top ten finishes and more than $600.00 in ASA Pro/Am earnings in Open A in their most recent year of ASA Pro/Am competition is required to shoot in Semi-Pro or Pro. ASA membership is required, Pro Certification optional. 
5. Known 50 Open – No restrictions on age or sex. Known distance only. 50 yards, 280 FPS
Anyone required to compete in semi-pro or above must compete in the 50 yard class. ASA membership is required, Pro Certification optional. 
B. AMATEUR – Open to ASA members in good standing. 
1.	Open A - No restrictions on age or sex. 45 yards, 280 FPS
Anyone in Open A that had at least two top-ten finishes, and earned over $600.00 in their last year of ASA Pro/Am competition must compete in Semi-Pro or higher. Any Open B Class shooter who won more than $400 in prize money and had at least two top-ten finishes in their most recent year of ASA Pro/Am competition must shoot Men’s Open A. Anyone who won $200 or more in Open A during their most recent year of competition may not move down in class. 
2.	Men’s Open B 45 yards, 280 FPS 
This class is open to any amateur who did not win more than $400 and have 2 top-ten finishes in Open B, or $600.00 in Known 45, with at least two top-ten finishes, or won less than $200.00 in Open A, during their most recent year of ASA Pro/Am competition.
3.	Known 45 Open - No restrictions on age or sex. Known distance only. 45 yards, 280 FPS 
Any amateur eligible to compete in Open A or lower may compete in the Known 45 class. Anyone in Known 45 that had at least two top-ten finishes, and earned over $600.00 in their last year of ASA Pro/Am competition must compete in Known 50 or Open A. 
4.	Senior Men’s Open Class - Age 50* and over. 45 yards, 280 FPS 
5.	Men’s Unlimited - Release, fixed pins with magnification, any stabilizer. 45 yards, 280 FPS 

C. AMATEUR – The following classes may shoot in one event per year without a full membership. 
1. Men’s Hunter 40 yards, 280 FPS 
This class is open to anyone who did not compete in Open A (or higher), win more than $200 in prize money in Unlimited or Open B, or win more than $400.00 in Hunter during their most recent year of ASA Pro/Am competition. All other amateur classes are eligible. Release, fixed pins with magnification allowed. Stabilizer Rule - A front stabilizer (or system including quick releases and/or enhancers) may be used, but may not exceed twelve inches (12”) in total length from the tip of the stabilizer (or system) to the point of attachment on the front of the riser provided by the manufacturer. A rear stabilizer or counter balance weight system may be used with a maximum of two extensions, but may not extend more than six inches (6”) in length as measured from either: (1) the point of attachment on the rear of the riser provided by the manufacturer, or (2) if there is no rear point of attachment the system may not extend more than six inches (6”) beyond the back of the grip. 
2. Men's Open C 40 yards, 280 FPS
This class is reserved for participants who shoot at the novice level in the open equipment class in their state, or that won less than $300.00 in prize money in their most recent year of ASA Pro/Am competition in any class that competes at 40 yards or less. At any point during the season that a competitor in Open C earns more than $300.00 they are required to compete in their choice of Open B, Hunter, Limited or other higher class for the remainder of the season. No Shooter of the Year will be awarded in this class.
3. Super Senior Men’s Open Class - Age 60* and over. 40 yards, 280 FPS 
4. Master Senior Men’s Open Class - Age 69* and over. 40 yards, 280 FPS 
5. Men’s Open Limited - Fingers with any sights. 40 yards, 280 FPS
6. Young Adult Male Open - Ages 15 -18*. 40 yards, 280 FPS 
7. Traditional 25 yards, 280 FPS
Bow must be either recurve or longbow without wheels or cams. No release aid, no sights, a single stabilizer up to 12” in length measured from the point of attachment, no overdraws, no draw checks, must have one finger touching the arrow nock, and must use one consistent anchor point. No marks on the sight window, string, or bow to use as an aiming or judging reference. All arrows must be identical in size, weight and construction.
8. Women’s Known 40 Open – Known distance only. 40 yards, 280 FPS
Anyone in Women’s Known 40 that had at least two top-ten finishes, and earned over $400.00 in their last year of ASA Pro/Am competition must compete in Women’s Open or higher. 
9. Women’s Open 45 yards, 280 FPS
10. Senior Women’s Open - Age 50* and over. 40 yards, 280 FPS 
11. Women's Hunter - Fixed pins, no magnification, any release. 30 yards, 260 FPS
This class is reserved for ASA Pro/Am participants who have won less than $300.00 in prize money and had less than two top ten finishes in any class, or year, of ASA Pro/Am competition. See “Hunter” above for stabilizer rules and restrictions.
12. Bow Novice - Fixed pins, no magnification, any release. 30 yards, 280 FPS
This class is reserved for participants who shoot in the novice pins class at the state level, or that won less than $300.00 in prize money in this class in their most recent year of ASA Pro/Am competition. At any point during the season that a competitor in this class earns more than $300.00 they are required to compete in their choice of Open C, Hunter, or other higher class for the remainder of the season. See “Hunter” above for stabilizer rules and restrictions. No Shooter of the Year will be awarded in this class. 
13. Youth Open Boy’s Ages 13-14* 30 yards, 240 FPS**
14. Youth Open Girl's Ages 13-14* 30 yards, 240 FPS**
15. Youth Pins Ages 13-14* 30 yards, 240 FPS** 
Fixed pins, no magnification, any release. See “Hunter” above for stabilizer rules and restrictions.
16. Senior Eagle Open Ages 11-12*, Parental supervision. 25 yards, 230 FPS** 
17. Eagle Open Ages 9-10*, Parental supervision. 20 yards, 220 FPS** 
18. Junior Eagle Open Ages 6-8*, Parental supervision. 15 yards, 220 FPS** 
* Senior Class age requirements are based on the age of the competitor as of December 31st of the current year. All Youth classes (through age 18) are based on the competitors age as of March 1st. Anyone in Young Adult must still be in high school, or have graduated during the current season.
** In the interests of safety and the well being of our youth class competitors, all Youth and Eagle class must be able to draw their bow under control and without undue difficulty. If in the opinion of the Range Official the competitor is having difficulty drawing and controlling the bow, the competitor shall be required to decrease the poundage to allow them to properly draw and shoot the bow regardless of arrow speed. 


copied from 2011 ASA rules found here : http://asaarchery.com/news/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=39&Itemid=1


----------



## buckhunter2705 (Feb 10, 2010)

Write guys I have a few questions I'm thinking about getting involved in asa. I have a hha adjustable sight on my bow. So the question is do they allow you to adjust it between targets or do you have to set it and leave it and if they do allow it to be adjusted what class would you have to be in. I'm familiar with 3d shoots I've done a few local shoots but nothing pertaining to asa regulations.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

buckhunter2705 said:


> Write guys I have a few questions I'm thinking about getting involved in asa. I have a hha adjustable sight on my bow. So the question is do they allow you to adjust it between targets or do you have to set it and leave it and if they do allow it to be adjusted what class would you have to be in. I'm familiar with 3d shoots I've done a few local shoots but nothing pertaining to asa regulations.


You will have to shoot in an open class with that sight. You will be able to adjust it at any time except after you're drawn back your bow and let down. You will love ASA. It's very challenging and you will meet a bunch of good people.


----------



## buckhunter2705 (Feb 10, 2010)

3dshooter25 said:


> You will have to shoot in an open class with that sight. You will be able to adjust it at any time except after you're drawn back your bow and let down. You will love ASA. It's very challenging and you will meet a bunch of good people.


thanks for the help and sorry for jacking the thread guys


----------



## buckhunter2705 (Feb 10, 2010)

one more question its a little vague on the fletching it says it can be crested but can your arrows have wraps on them


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

buckhunter2705 said:


> one more question its a little vague on the fletching it says it can be crested but can your arrows have wraps on them


 Yes they can.


----------

